

Kevin Mitnick points out the problem with Web 2.0/Cloud computing - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/uber-hacker-kevin-mitnick-web-2-0-is-making-hacking-easier-than-ever

======
geuis
that had nothing at all to do with cloud computing

------
noor420
is is a very short article and he only got one question on web2.0/Cloud
Computing.

He should be questioned more about this. Will certainly be fun to know more.

